# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Αρντένα [Peony, Ardena]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Ardena_ was a passenger ship in the Greek ships that will remain known as for her sinking! In fact, the sinking of the _Ardena_ presented the most casualties of any other Greek passenger ship in our history (although Greek historians present _Heimara_ as such). The truth is that _Ardena_ had more dead (720 Italian prisoners plus 59 German soldiers) but none of them was Greek, as was the case with the _Heimara_.

_Ardena_ was built in 1915 as the mine sweeper _HMS Peony_ and belonged to the so-called Flower class. She was built by Dumbarton for the Royal navy and launched on August 25, 1915.  She had a length of 80 m. width of 10.1 m and tonnage of 1,258 tons. Her service speed was 16.5 knots.  Here is her Miramar entry




> Single Ship Report for "6104893"
> IDNo:     6104893     Year:     1915
> Name:     PEONY     Launch Date:     25.8.15
> Type:     Patrol frigate     Date of completion:     
> Flag:     GBR     Keel:     
> Tons:     1210     Link:     1258
> DWT:         Yard No:     462
> Length overall:     80.0     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     76.2     Country of build:     GBR
> ...


See also http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...p.asp?id=12411

The site http://www.reach.net/~sc001198/ShipsA2.htm  gives further technical data as follows



> ARDENA - 1941, ex. PEONY
> Code letters: SZHW                    Official Number: 916
> Rigging: steel single screw passenger liner; 2 decks; Upper Deck sheathed in wood; 12 cemented bulkheads; cellular double bottom under boilers 21 tons; Deep Tank forward;  22 tons; Forward Peak Tank 11 tons; Aft Peak Tank 17 tons
> Tonnage: 1,092 tons gross, 794 under deck and 433 net
> Dimensions: 250.1 feet long, 33.1 foot beam and holds 17.3 feet deep; Forecastle 63 feet
> Construction: 1915, A. McMillan & Son Ltd. in Dumbarton
> Propulsion: triple expansion engine with 3 cylinders of 21 1/2, 35 & 58 inches diameter respectively;  stroke 27 inches; 350 nominal horsepower; engine by D. Rowan & Co. Ltd. in Glasgow
> Owners: Nav. Const. Toyias (E.K. Toyias, manager)
> Port of registry: Pir&#230;us


In August 1919 she was purchased from the Admiralty and renamed _Ardena_.  She was modified by London & Southern Railways at which time she became 1,095 tons. She was used for the Southampton-Cherbourg/Caen service. The Southern inherited a number of ships from its constituent companies, some of which were converted to car ferries when this mode of transport became more common. Such conversions were needed on the French routes, where holidays by car were beginning to become popular. Services to the Channel Islands began in 1924, along with services to Brittany in 1933 and finally Normandy commencing just prior to requisition by the Navy in 1941.  The company ships were SS Alberta, SS Ardena, SS Brittany, SS Caesarea, SS Cherbourg, SS Hantonia, SS Laura, SS Lorina, SS Normannia, SS Princess Ena, SS Vera. See also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Railway_(Great_Britain). She is mentioned also in http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...ederswest.html  A nice description of her service in Southern can be found below.

Ardena4.jpg

 She is shown here during her UK-French service before 1930.

Ardena2.jpg

 In 1934 she was sold to _Togias Line_ and placed in the Chios-Mytilene as well as the Cyclades routes. From this period we have two photographs and one advertisement.

Ardena.jpg

Arntena3.jpg

Ardena 6.jpg

 Among other adventures, she collided with the Greek destroyer _Leon_



> _Leon_ was refurbished from 1925–1927. She also participated in the Second World War, On April 18, 1941, during a convoy escort, she collided with passenger ship _Ardena_ followed by the explosion of two depth charges. As a result, her stern section was cut off and two officers were killed.


Regrettably, her end was dramatic and caused the death of more than 750 people. While carrying more than 700 Italian prisoners from Cefallonia under the direction of a German group, she struck a mine outsied of Argostoli and sunk with major human loss.

Numerous Italian sites discuss this major loss.
http://www.funzioniobiettivo.it/Labo...onia/CAP21.htm
http://www.betasom.it/forum/lofivers...hp?t21585.html
http://www.divenuta.it/cefalonia.htm
http://images.google.it/imgres?imgur...a%3DN%26um%3D1
http://web.tiscalinet.it/bottecilind...15_09_1999.htm
http://www.storiaememoria.it/wordpress/?cat=1&paged=2
http://www.storialibera.it/epoca_con...olo.php?id=667
http://pub10.bravenet.com/forum/stat...&msgid=1150770
http://www.isral.it/web/web/didattic...falonia_04.htm
http://www.balkanforum.info/f41/mass...falonia-35823/

Recently, divers have identified the site of _Ardena_http://www.navy.gr/content/index.php...d=90&Itemid=95
http://www.theabyss.gr/community/index.php?topic=3610.0
http://archive.enet.gr/online/online...a=&id=78290824
http://www.theabyss.gr/community/ind...d&topic=2537.0
http://********************/forum/ar...hp?t-1205.html
http://********************/forum/ar...hp?t-1606.html
 that led to the latter's incapacitation!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ardena* στην Χιο το 1936


Chios5.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ του Αλκιβιάδη Τόγια φωτογραφημένο όταν ταξίδευε στο κανάλι της Μάγχης. Ο Αλκιβιάδης Τόγιας, ήταν ο μικρότερος γιός της οικογένειας, και είχε πλοιαρχήσει και αρκετά από τα πλοία της. Μάλιστα ήταν στο τιμόνι του ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ όταν αυτό καταστράφηκε από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη. Επέζησε από τα δεινά του πολέμου για να χάσει τη ζωή του λίγο αργότερα απο την επάρετο νόσο. 

ardena.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλιες καρτ ποσταλ του *ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ* οταν ηταν ακομη στην Γαλλια και εκανε τι δρομολογιο Southampton-Caen στην δεκαετια 1920. 

Το λιμανι της  Caen  ειναι το _Ouistreham. Απο το ιστορικο αρχειο αυτης της μικρης πολεως 9.000 κατοικων_  http://www.communes.com/basse-norman...streham_14150/ ειναι οι περισσοτερες καρτ ποσταλ που βλεπετε εδω

map.jpg



Ardena2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλιες καρτ ποσταλ του *ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ* οταν ηταν ακομη στην Γαλλια και εκανε τι δρομολογιο Southampton-Ouistreham στην δεκαετια 1920. 
_Απο το ιστορικο αρχειο αυτης της μικρης πολεως _  http://www.communes.com/basse-norman...streham_14150/ 

Ardena5.jpg

Ardena6.jpg

Ardena1.jpg


Φυσικα το Ouistreham το θυμοσαστε απο το παλιο φιλμ The Longest Day (1962), παρ οτι οι περισσοτερες σκηνες παρθηκαν εξω απο την πολη

Oui.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα καπως παραξενο βιντεο για το *ARDENA*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifesbzMVCHs

----------


## Ellinis

Καλή η προσπάθεια που έγινε στο βίντεο, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση το πλοίο δεν είναι το μεγαλύτερο ναυάγιο στην Ελλάδα. Ούτε σε μέγεθος, ούτε σε απώλεια ζωών.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ* 

http://kefaloniapress.gr/index.php?o...5877&Itemid=45




> Τρίτη 12.05.09
> Α*ΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ : Βυθίστηκε στο Αργοστόλι το 1943** με 840 αιχμαλώτους* 
> 
> 
> *ΑΡΤΕΝΑ*
> 
> Πρόκειται για ένα από τα πλοία που βυθίστηκαν μεταφέροντας Ιταλούς αιχμαλώτους μετά τη γερμανο−ιταλική σύγκρουση τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1943.
> 
> Η περίοδος εκείνη είναι μια θλιβερή επέτειος για τους Ιταλούς που θρήνησαν χιλιάδες θύματα σε παρόμοια ναυάγια που ακολούθησαν αυτό του ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ και έκαναν πολλούς να μιλούν για εσκεμμένη ↔σφαγή≈ των αιχμαλώτων της μεραρχίας Acqui από τους Γερμανούς. Το ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ ναυπηγήθηκε το 1915 στα βρετανικά ναυπηγεία A. Mc Millan and Son του Dumbarton.
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλιες καρτ ποσταλ του *ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ* οταν ηταν ακομη στην Γαλλια  στην δεκαετια 1920. 
_
_Ardena2.jpg

Ardena6.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία και ένα αρθράκι για τα πρώτα ταξίδια του τουρμπινάδικου ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ στην Ελλάδα, τον Απρίλιο του 1936.

ardenna.jpg ardena.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του _Αρντενα_ στην _Πρωινη_ της Μυτιληνης της 4ης Μαρτιου 1938.

19380304 Arntena Proini Myt.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα αρθρο για το ... "*Αρδενα*" απο τα _Κυκλαδικα Νεα_ της 6ης Οκτωβριου 1934.

19341006 Αρντενα Κυκλαδικα Νεα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Παροπλισμένο μετά τον πόλεμο, το πλοίο περιμένει τη μετασκευή του στο επιβατηγό ARDENA που έγινε στα Caledon του Dundee. 

ardena as Peony stripped.jpg
πηγή

Το 1931 το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε και τρία χρόνια αργότερα ήρθε στην Ελλάδα. Δεν ήταν όμως η πρώτη φορά, αφού το 1917-18 είχε υπηρετήσει ως κορβέτα στο Αιγαίο πραγματοποιώντας ανθυποβρυχιακές περιπολίες και υποστηρίζοντας υδροπλάνα.

----------


## Ellinis

Από παλιό τεύχος του Νational Geographic μια έγχρωμη φωτογραφία του ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ στην Σαντορίνη

ardena santorini.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από παλιό τεύχος του Νational Geographic μια έγχρωμη φωτογραφία του ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ στην Σαντορίνη
> 
> ardena santorini.jpg


Great find indeed!

----------


## Ellinis

Σαν σήμερα το 1941, το ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ επέστρεφε στο Σαρωνικό ρυμουλκώντας το... αντιτορπιλικό ΛΕΩΝ. Γύρω στα μεσάνυχτα και ενώ τα δυο πλοία επιστρέφανε από την Κρήτη, το ΛΕΩΝ έκανε ένα ελιγμό που το έφερε μπροστά στην πλώρη του ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ. Η σύγκρουση ήταν σφοδρή και η πρύμνη του ΛΕΩΝ αποκόπηκε συμπαρασύροντας δυο μέλη του πληρώματος στο βυθό. Το ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ κατόπιν έδεσε κάβους στο ακινητοποιημένο αντιτορπιλικό και ξεκίνησε τη ρυμούλκηση του. Σε βοήθεια τους έσπευσε το Α/Τ ΒΑΣ.ΟΛΓΑ με τον Αρχηγό Στόλου Ε.Καββαδία που περιγράφει στο βιβλίο του πως είδε το ανήμπορο ΛΕΩΝ και το ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ με την στείρα κατεστραμμένη και να του λείπουν ελάσματα της πλώρης. 

Για το τι απέγινε μετά το ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ, μεταφέρω τα παρακάτω από το βιβλίο "Ναυάγια στον Ελληνικό Βυθό. Κατάδυση στην ιστορία τους":



> _Τον Απρίλιο του 1941 βομβαρδίστηκε από Γερμανικά αεροσκάφη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας και υπέστη σοβαρές βλάβες που δεν του επέτρεψαν να διαφύγει προς την Κρήτη. Κατελήφθη από τους Γερμανούς οι οποίοι τον Ιούνιο του 1941 το επισκεύασαν, το επάνδρωσαν με Γερμανικό πλήρωμα και από τότε χρησιμοποιείτο από τις Γερμανικές Αρχές κατοχής (Παρά το ότι ορισμένες πηγές αναφέρουν ότι οι Γερμανοί έδωσαν στο πλοίο το όνομα RETTA, αυτό διατήρησε το όνομα ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ.) υπό τη διαχείριση της εταιρίας Mittelmeer Reederei GmbH._


Kαι μια σπάνια φωτογραφία που δείχνει το πλοίο υπό γερμανικό έλεγχο στον Πειραιά

img626.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα αφιέρωμα για το πλοίο και την τραγωδία της βύθισης του φιλοξενεί το νέο τεύχος του "Εφοπλιστή". Μια γεύση μπορεί κανείς να πάρει _εδώ_.

----------


## Ellinis

Λεπτομέρεια φωτογραφίας του Μουσείου Μπενάκη από τον Πειραιά του 1938 με την πλώρη του ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ σε πρώτο πλάνο

Ardena 1938 - Benaki Mus.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ δεμένο στο Ξαβέρι ανάμεσα στα ναυάγια του CITY OF ROUBAIX (αριστερά) και του ΚΥΡΑΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΙ (δεξιά). Πρέπει να τραβήχτηκε το 1941. Το ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ - όπως και άλλα πλοία που εγκαταλείφθηκαν λόγω ζημιών - τα μάζεψαν αρχικά οι Γερμανοί στην Ακτή Ξαβεριού μέχρι να οργανώσουν τις επισκευές τους.

Ardena - Kyrapanagia II.jpg

----------

